# Alternativen zu Swing



## TeeeS (6. Mrz 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte eine allgemeine Frage zu Swing, und zwar suche ich ein Framework, mit dem ich eine Standalone-Anwendung realisiere. Ich benötige für die Anwendung eine grafische Benutzeroberfläche, um dem Enduser dann eine gute Usability zu bieten.

Im Studium habe ich schon ein wenig mit Swing und AWT gearbeitet, da ich aber nicht so gut mit der Umsetzung des MVC-Prinzips klargekommen bin, würde ich gern von euch wissen, ob es zu Swing und AWT alternativen gibt, da ich mich auch wenig mit dem alten "Design" der Buttons etc. anfreunden kann.

Meine zweite Frage ist: Welche Frameworks für die Entwicklung von Swing/AWT Applikationen könnt ihr empfehlen hinsichtlich relativ zügiger und einfacher Einarbeitung?

Gruß und vielen Dank...

TeeeS


----------



## TeeeS (6. Mrz 2008)

Ich meine natürlich alternativen in Java...


----------



## The_S (6. Mrz 2008)

Einfacher als bei Swing gehts eigentlich nicht. Außerdem hat Swing nichts mit MVC zu tun. Egal was du einsetzt, du musst immer für die Trennung sorgen (bzw. solltest). Eine Alternative zu Swing wäre bspw. SWT.


----------



## TeeeS (6. Mrz 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Einfacher als bei Swing gehts eigentlich nicht. Außerdem hat Swing nichts mit MVC zu tun. Egal was du einsetzt, du musst immer für die Trennung sorgen (bzw. solltest). Eine Alternative zu Swing wäre bspw. SWT.



Danke für dein Antwort.
Habe mich nun ein wenig schlau gemacht. Also bei SWT sieht die Oberfläche ganz passabel aus. Ich habe dazu noch Fragen:

Ist es denn zu empfehlen? Ist der Umstieg von Swing/AWT auf SWT/JFace groß?
Funktioniert das Layoutmanagement ähnlich?

Dankeschön und Gruß TeeeS


----------



## The_S (6. Mrz 2008)

Naja, es gibt schon einige Änderungen. Wenn es dir ums aussehen geht, dann kannst du für Swing auch ein anderes LaF setzen.


----------



## TeeeS (6. Mrz 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, es gibt schon einige Änderungen. Wenn es dir ums aussehen geht, dann kannst du für Swing auch ein anderes LaF setzen.



Okay, das hört sich doch schonmal gut an. Das Programm soll einfach optisch modern aussehen.
Hast du mir einen guten Link oder sowas, wie man ein anderes LaF setzen kann?

Gruß TeeeS


----------



## daNny (6. Mrz 2008)

Hey! Schau doch mal auf der Insel nach: http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...15_022.htm#mj8ef51e61318fe9f581190beed3e3c4e8

Wenn du dich vor dem Englischen nicht scheust, wäre es noch etwas ausführlicher im Java-Tutorial von Sun: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/lookandfeel/plaf.html

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## The_S (6. Mrz 2008)

hier gibt es gute LaFs www.jgoodies.com


----------



## byte (6. Mrz 2008)

SWT ist von den Konzepten recht ähnlich wie Swing, jedoch ist die API schlechter dokumentiert. Daher ist es doch wesentlich leichter, Swing zu erlernen als SWT, weil es bessere Informationen und Tutorials im Netz gibt.
Im übrigen sieht Swing kaum anders aus als SWT (auf Windows), wenn Du das richtige Look & Feel einstellst. Deine Kritik scheint also eher auf Unwissenheit zu beruhen.


----------



## tfa (6. Mrz 2008)

https://nimbus.dev.java.net/spec/index.html


----------



## Guest (6. Mrz 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SWT ist von den Konzepten recht ähnlich wie Swing, jedoch ist die API schlechter dokumentiert. Daher ist es doch wesentlich leichter, Swing zu erlernen als SWT, weil es bessere Informationen und Tutorials im Netz gibt.
> Im übrigen sieht Swing kaum anders aus als SWT (auf Windows), wenn Du das richtige Look & Feel einstellst. Deine Kritik scheint also eher auf Unwissenheit zu beruhen.



Das ist richtig. Ich wusste nicht, dass man das Look&Feel in Swing ändern kann. In Swing habe ich schon wenige Sachen gemacht, aber hab noch recht wenig Erfahrung drin. Werde es dann wohl doch mit Swing realisieren.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## TeeeS (6. Mrz 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> SWT ist von den Konzepten recht ähnlich wie Swing, jedoch ist die API schlechter dokumentiert. Daher ist es doch wesentlich leichter, Swing zu erlernen als SWT, weil es bessere Informationen und Tutorials im Netz gibt.
> Im übrigen sieht Swing kaum anders aus als SWT (auf Windows), wenn Du das richtige Look & Feel einstellst. Deine Kritik scheint also eher auf Unwissenheit zu beruhen.



Das ist richtig. Ich wusste nicht, dass man das Look&Feel in Swing ändern kann. In Swing habe ich schon wenige Sachen gemacht, aber hab noch recht wenig Erfahrung drin. Werde es dann wohl doch mit Swing realisieren.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## TeeeS (6. Mrz 2008)

tfa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> https://nimbus.dev.java.net/spec/index.html



Danke, genau so etwas habe ich gesucht!
Kannst du mir erklären, wie ich das in meine Applikation einbinden kann?
Für ne kurze Anleitung wär ich dankbar.


----------



## byte (6. Mrz 2008)

Das ist noch nicht released. Wird wohl demnächst kommen und dann in einem Java 6 Patch nachgereicht. Zunächst wirds wohl auch nur mit Java 6 funktionieren, später aber wohl auch für Java 5 kommen.
Du kannst aber problemlos eine bestehende Java 6 Swing Anwendung dann auf Nimbus umstellen, wenn es released ist.


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mrz 2008)

Nimm doch einfach das System Look and Feel.


----------



## TeeeS (6. Mrz 2008)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist noch nicht released. Wird wohl demnächst kommen und dann in einem Java 6 Patch nachgereicht. Zunächst wirds wohl auch nur mit Java 6 funktionieren, später aber wohl auch für Java 5 kommen.
> Du kannst aber problemlos eine bestehende Java 6 Swing Anwendung dann auf Nimbus umstellen, wenn es released ist.



Super, die Applikation wird eh erst in rund 4 Monaten fertig sein, denke das sollte zeitlich dann hinkommen..

Denke das Thema ist dann soweit abgeschlossen, danke an alle die sich beteiligt haben...

Gruß TeeeS


----------



## Gott (6. Mrz 2008)

SwingX

Info:
http://www.tutego.com/blog/javainsel/2007/03/swingx-demos.html

Demo:
http://swinglabs.org/demos.jsp


----------

